# Taurus 24/7 OSS DS



## Proudmom60 (Apr 20, 2010)

I just purchased a Taurus 24 7 OSS DS last week. Does anyone know how to adjust the sights? It is shooting low and to the left. I have had others shoot it also to make sure it wasn't me lol Any help would be appreciated. I'm new to owning a gun.


----------



## chechmer9 (Jul 5, 2011)

i just bought one too and im shooting the same. mine has a hex screw on the top of the sights i took it out and it wont slid so im guessing u have to take it completly off then move it not sure though.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Proudmom60 said:


> I just purchased a Taurus 24 7 OSS DS last week. Does anyone know how to adjust the sights? It is shooting low and to the left. I have had others shoot it also to make sure it wasn't me lol Any help would be appreciated. I'm new to owning a gun.


 Most right handed shooters will shoot low left. Adjust your support hand pressure.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Drift your rear sight right a little, and the front sight has to be lowered. I don't own that particular Taurus, so I don't know for sure what to do with the front sight short of milling about .01-.015 off the top. Remember, different loads will probably impact differently too, so as far as the elevation goes you might want to try some different ammo before messing with the front sight. Good luck.


----------

